
Show HN: Launchaco 2.0, a website builder that's only 436kb - cameronrohani
https://www.launchaco.com/
======
canadianwriter
Even under premium one can't use their own domain?

~~~
ezekg
Premium says you can use your own URL, which I assume means domain.

